# Best place to advertise a 7.5 tonne horsebox



## unlimited10 (19 November 2016)

Hi!

Pretty much the above title - does anyone know the best place to advertise a 7.5t lorry for around £20,000? I've had no luck on Horsemart, Gumtree or Facebook so far!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darbs (30 November 2016)

I would certainly give eBay a shot. Some people are more inclined to buy items off there as the buyer protection is better than many other platforms. Its not perfect but I have bought and sold a lot on eBay and not had any really serious issues. Also for a vehicle I think its a flat rate selling fee


----------



## cyberhorse (14 January 2017)

I am currently looking and find most adverts on Preloved, Horsequest, Facebook and Ebay. I think the main issues as a potential purchaser are enough photos to get a good enough idea not to be wasting anyone's time and measurements. Any without a price I ignore. If it is eBay I do look at someones feedback.


----------



## starryeyed (14 January 2017)

I'd recommend HorseQuest - we sold our horsebox on the same day as advertising it after receiving non-stop phone calls! So there are definitely a lot of people who view the adverts on a daily basis. It's the first place I use to look too, it's so well laid out, lots of photos can be added and a good description too.


----------



## Tyssandi (15 January 2017)

unlimited10 said:



			Hi!

Pretty much the above title - does anyone know the best place to advertise a 7.5t lorry for around £20,000? I've had no luck on Horsemart, Gumtree or Facebook so far!

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Hi

 I did them all

Horse mart
Horse quest
preloved
Ebay
Dragon Driving
Facebook
http://www.dressageonabudget.co.uk/
Horseandhound
https://www.facebook.com/groups/141...interesting_product&notif_id=1484436154989940
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1109182255802425/
Horseboxseller  (not recommended)
http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/search/type-horseboxes+and+trailers/subtype-horseboxes

http://www.centralenglandhorseboxes.co.uk/category/7-5t-horseboxes-for-sale/

Nothing for many many months

In the end it was ebay sold it  but only after I dropped the price down


----------



## popsdosh (17 January 2017)

unlimited10 said:



			Hi!

Pretty much the above title - does anyone know the best place to advertise a 7.5t lorry for around £20,000? I've had no luck on Horsemart, Gumtree or Facebook so far!

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to really state the obvious but think carefully is your box truely valued at 20k ,from experience horse people tend to get carried away with valuing what they think their box is worth. For example somebody in another thread has valued somebodies box at 20k and they will be lucky if they get 5k. Boxes that are correctly priced very rarely hang about. If it really is a 20k box you will find yourself in a difficult market place as most buyers will prefer the comeback that buying from a dealer brings and the majority will only be buying with finance which you probably cannot supply and its not so easy to obtain nowadays.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 January 2017)

I agree with the above I sent mine keenly priced to a broker it never got as far as the website before it sold .


----------

